# Interesting ride to work this a.m.



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Stopped by the gas station and all the "locals"...you know, the goofballs with nothing better to do but stand around the gas station shooting the breeze, taking up space- generally just getting in the way...anyhow, once all the howdy's and hi's were done, one of the guys told me, "you guys be careful if your heading out to rural country, the roads are terrible, 5 cars in the ditch here, 7 cars in the ditch there, etc...." Welp, the north south road were bad with the way winds were blowing and snow was drifting across the road, (we were heading north-north west) so the south bound land was almost all ice and snow drifts.

Once we got to where we had to turn left and head west, that's when the roads got extremely nasty. I ended up having to lock my truck into 4WD, and I was following my brother in the bus, we had it loaded to the gills with trim, doors, oak stair treads/risers, etc....lottsa weight, bus easily exceeding 14,000lbs with the load we had. We started hitting some hills and many times the back end would break traction and jiggle a lil bit. Then the one longer hill, there were cars pulled off and sitting on the shoulder since they could'nt make it up...and that hill, I did'nt think my bus was going to get up it either. We were already going slow as heck due to conditions, but he almost did'nt have enough momentum to carry the bus up the hill.









Then we got over to the road that goes by our race track since our job is over in that vicinty, so i decided to take a picture of "the 2 lane tunnel" LOL!!









Craziest part, 1 week ago, the roads were perfectly clear of all ice and snow, we got about 1" over the weekend and then high winds, and it created this mess.


----------



## engine51 (Feb 12, 2010)

First picture looks like a fun sheet of ice, glad you made it safely though


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

Where I have been plowing on Airline Hwy it has been horrible. All that wind and the little snow we got created a huge mess !!


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

cleansweep007;1002923 said:


> Where I have been plowing on Airline Hwy it has been horrible. All that wind and the little snow we got created a huge mess !!


It completely took me by suprise. The first picture was on Dunkerton Road heading west bound towards W. Bennington Rd since we're working right across from the chris cringle tree far/Wapsi Pine landscapiing company.

Second picture was just as we turned north OFF of dunkerton road onto old hwy 218.

Stink'n wind just screwin things up out in the open area's, we headed down the gravel just prior the maintainer coming through and had to do some minor drift busting LOL!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

There are hills in Iowa I don't remember seeing any


----------

